# Why so limited cubers?



## kocsenc (Jun 10, 2012)

I was just thinking one day and asked myself, could it be that speedcubing isn't as popular BECAUSE the most reachable cubes (original Rubik's Brand cubes) are of poor quality?!?! 

I've seen many people love to turn my speed cubes just because its soft and smooth. I wonder.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jun 10, 2012)

Maybe people just dont take the time to learn how to solve it.


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 10, 2012)

Cubing is not popular because people don't like difficult or unproductive things- I don't think good cubes being accessible would make people want to bother to pursue speedcubing. Or learn to solve it for that matter. Or bother to try solving it.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Jun 10, 2012)

I'd say because it's internationally known to be impossible. When people look at a cube they don't say "It'll only take a day to learn so I'm gonna do it", they say "That's too hard and I'll never be able to do it. I'll just peel off the stickers."

If everyone actually took the time to learn it, then speedcubing would be as popular as football  (well not really but you get the idea)


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 10, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> I'd say because it's internationally *assumed* to be impossible. When people look at a cube they don't say "It'll only take a day to learn so I'm gonna do it", they say "That's too hard and I'll never be able to do it. I'll just peel off the stickers."
> 
> If everyone actually took the time to learn it, then speedcubing would be as popular as football  (well not really but you get the idea)



*ahem*


----------



## tx789 (Jun 10, 2012)

Ninja Storm said:


> *ahem*



isn't it also marketed to be impossible or very hard
also if everyone knew how to solve it would seem impressive only your speed would be make impressive (possibly)


----------



## MirzaCubing (Jun 10, 2012)

Yes, assumed would be the proper word. Thank you, Keaton.


----------



## Owen (Jun 10, 2012)

I wonder if there is one trait that all cubers posses, that that caused them to be interested in cubing.


----------



## Deluchie (Jun 10, 2012)

Owen said:


> I wonder if there is one trait that all cubers posses, that that caused them to be interested in cubing.



Curiosity?


----------



## John Birch (Jun 10, 2012)

You have to take interest in logic and how the puzzle moves , not everybody takes interest in those things. There is a fairly large cubing community , would you really want it to be mainstream ? what would make speedcubers special if it was ?  

just my thoughts


----------



## ThtDarnNeighbor (Jun 10, 2012)

Owen said:


> I wonder if there is one trait that all cubers posses, that that caused them to be interested in cubing.



PATIENCE

most people are just like "meh its impossible im not gonna try"

beginners method requires *ZERO* thinking


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 10, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> Yes, assumed would be the proper word. Thank you, Keaton.



Just pointing it out ;3



tx789 said:


> isn't it also marketed to be impossible or very hard
> also if everyone knew how to solve it would seem impressive only your speed would be make impressive (possibly)



Well, it's not too easy to get sub-15. Even some cubers have trouble doing it.


----------



## DRAGON_RYU (Jun 10, 2012)

I don't think patience is the answer..
I'm the type that doesn't have any patience at all.


----------



## chris410 (Jun 10, 2012)

Owen said:


> I wonder if there is one trait that all cubers posses, that that caused them to be interested in cubing.



If I had to suggest a trait, I would say the trait is " determination" when it comes to learning things of interest.


----------



## shelley (Jun 10, 2012)

A tendency toward more esoteric hobbies would probably be a common trait.

The prevalence of speedcubing has nothing to do with how smooth cubes are. You have to learn to solve it before you even think about considering speedcubing, and most people just aren't that interested and/or are under the impression that it takes a lot of intelligence to even be able to do it. When you cube in public and people approach you, what do they say? "Teach me how you do that", or "You must be really smart, I just peel the stickers off"?


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 10, 2012)

Owen said:


> I wonder if there is one trait that all cubers posses, that that caused them to be interested in cubing.



Possibly... the three people at my College that can solve the cube, well they were the only ones interested when I offered to teach, are all on 'the spectrum' (not meaning to cause offence)... myself included, making 4.

I'm not suggesting that everyone has here has a D, that's just about the last thing I would suggest, but I am suggesting that if you do have have a D of sorts then perhaps you are more likely to seek out more solitary hobbies (Cubing) as opposed to group hobbies (*insert team sport here*).

I started Cubing because of my love of puzzles and was captivated from the first solve... I also have a love of mathematics but I don't think this causes people to sway towards the cube because unlike the puzzle element of Cubing, the maths element isn't as prevalent.

The only common traits I could suggest would be love of puzzles and/or challenges, determination not to give up and 'peel stickers' and a tendency to enjoy being 'on ones own'.



DRAGON_RYU said:


> I don't think patience is the answer..
> I'm the type that doesn't have any patience at all.



I could say the same... explained above.


----------



## Goosly (Jun 10, 2012)

Owen said:


> I wonder if there is one trait that all cubers posses, that that caused them to be interested in cubing.



Interest in solving problems & probably some dedication


----------



## Escher (Jun 10, 2012)

Owen said:


> I wonder if there is one trait that all cubers posses, that that caused them to be interested in cubing.



Autism/Aspergers


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 10, 2012)

Escher said:


> Autism/Aspergers



Highly likely, nice to know I'm not the only one to mention it straight up


----------



## Dacuba (Jun 10, 2012)

Chess takes a lot of more effort to be good at, and watching it is more boring than watching someone solving a cube. I think special attitudes like patience and practice and the will to push limits are shared by cubing and chess. But still, it is much more difficult to learn chess than solving a cube in a decent time.

So why is chess more popular than cubing?


----------



## jonlin (Jun 10, 2012)

People think chess is easier than solving a cube.
They're VERY wrong...


----------



## TomWood (Jun 10, 2012)

I dont agree with the whole common trait idea. I am not what you'd call a stereotypical cuber. I've played sport all my life since I could run Soccer for club for 14 years, indoor now, I used to skate and I love being around people and going out, my closest friend is a mechanic and we pull cars apart on the weekend, I dont get amazing grades and Im astronomically impatient. I HATE maths and anything maths related and yet I found my friend (Mechanic) solving the cube and he taught me and I've never stopped. I dont think its really the type of person you are I just think you have to be excited enough by seeing someone solve it to want to learn and continue and then the addiction of getting faster does the rest


----------



## ThomasJE (Jun 10, 2012)

jonlin said:


> People think chess is easier than solving a cube.
> They're VERY wrong...



Chess is easier to learn than solving a cube. However, getting very fast at solving the cube is easier than getting good at chess. Learning and getting better are two different things, and beginners only tend to look at the learning part.


----------



## shelley (Jun 10, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> Chess is easier to learn than solving a cube. However, getting very fast at solving the cube is easier than getting good at chess. Learning and getting better are two different things, and beginners only tend to look at the learning part.



This. The barrier to entry is a big part of why a sport/activity is popular. Almost everyone knows how to play chess because it's so easy to learn. Most people are crap at it because they haven't bothered to put in the work required to get good. Compare this to cubing: there is a much higher barrier to entry (I've taught classes of 50 students to solve the cube; out of each class typically only a handful have the patience and determination to end up with a solved cube at the end of the session), but once you know how to solve, it's very easy to get better. All you have to do is solve it over and over.


----------



## jeff081692 (Jun 10, 2012)

Chess is also hundreds of years old. Which makes cubing very young in comparison. If there were speedcubers in the middle ages for example I think it would be more popular because everyone would know that it is possible and will likely have family members that can do it. As opposed to today where everyone I meet just assumes that it is beyond them to be able to solve a cube when all they have to do is google.


----------



## Reprobate (Jun 10, 2012)

I decided to learn how to solve the cube when I figured all you clowns on YouTube couldn't be savants. I was right...and actually a little let down when I realized how easy it was.


----------



## A Leman (Jun 10, 2012)

I think Rubik's cubes are kid’s toys (like tricycles) and speedcubes are not. Alot of speedcubers have practice schedules, sheets of algs, and well maintained speedcubes. Cubing seems to be much more like a sport. 



jonlin said:


> People think chess is easier than solving a cube.
> They're VERY wrong...


The difference is a noob can think he is a great chess player if he never got terribly beaten by a grandmaster. In cubing, the times give a much better measure of skill.


----------



## Antcuber (Jun 11, 2012)

shelley said:


> I've taught classes of 50 students to solve the cube.



You are so, so, so lucky...

What I would do to get to do that :')

I find great enjoyment in teaching people cubing, ive already taught about 3 friends. How exactly did you get yourself into that situation? :B


----------



## Mudkip (Jun 11, 2012)

Non cubers often take at least some interest in cubing. I'm sure nearly everyone can identify a Rubik's cube, and tell a little about it. Most of those people can relate a story from their expieriences with the cube as well. I think that the general population is capable of learning to solve one. The reason they don't? A little confusing. Teenagers are often too busy, or assume they would be branded a nerd. Older people would describe it as a waste of their time, at least competetively. I would like to ask: what made you start cubing?


----------



## wasianrubiks (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm not gonna lie, I like a small cubing community haha


----------



## insane569 (Jun 11, 2012)

chris410 said:


> If I had to suggest a trait, I would say the trait is " determination" when it comes to learning things of interest.



Determination. I got a friend that learned how to cube but never had the motivation to get faster. I started out slow like everyone and after making up my mind I made the choice to get faster. I put in alot of time to get all my OLL's and PLL's memorized and to get sub 20. Anyone can cube but not everyone can put all their time into something such as this. Gotta be motivated and set goals.


----------

